# San Francisco Bay Area on my view



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Financial District


> The District is home to the city's largest concentration of corporate headquarters, law firms, banks, savings & loans and other financial institutions, such as the corporate headquarters of VISA, Wells Fargo Bank, the Charles Schwab Corporation, McKesson Corporation, Bechtel, Gap, the Union Bank of California and salesforce.com among others. The headquarters of the 12th district of the United States Federal Reserve are located in the area as well. Montgomery Street ("Wall Street of the West") is the traditional heart of the district. There are several shopping malls in the area including the Crocker Galleria, the Embarcadero Center, the Ferry Building, and the Rincon Center complex.






























Pic by me


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Pic by me


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Financial District


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the recent updates from San Francisco. I love it!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Quite a charming and interesting city. :cheers2:


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

delete


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Pic by me


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Pic by me


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love Golden Gate Park - and the Japanese garden which you have pictured is a real treat.


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

royal rose1 said:


> I will be there this summer  Love San Francisco! Absolutely beautiful, and such amazing weather.


the weather is amazing, interesting and beautiful. Many people think the weather is bad there but they dont understand how it works. I absolutely love the weather there and around the bay, even though it's different from area to area. I remember one time coming back from Napa to The City (yes, in caps) one early evening on 101 just north of Sausalito the fog was so think against the mountains that huge drops of water were pelting the cars and in 30 seconds it was over and you were out of the fog and could see the clear sky again..........and it wasn't a rain shower as the sky was clear:lol:


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

I like the pictures that are taken in the downtown area. Nice weather conditions.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Simply impressive!!!!!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing city


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow this city is very nice , thanks for the pics


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you for all your comments. To answer your question about the weather, San Francisco has a little different weather with the rest of the Bay Area. While the summer is around the Bay Area now, San Francisco has a "little winter" here when you need a sweater to go out. The real summer in the city is around September and October.


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Palace of Fine Arts














































Pic by me


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Legion of Honor




























Pic by me


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Lyon street





























Pic by me


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*very nice photos.*


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Amazing shots from SF...thank you for sharing, my friend :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures of Golden Gate Park; a most impressive park. I was particularly impressed by the Japanese garden and tea room.

We stayed at 'The Chateau Tivoli' on Steiner Street and so the Alamo Square picture is familiar. I tried to find the 'Mrs Doubtfire' house - which is on Steiner Street too. I love that movie.


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Pic by me


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

I-280 and US-101 interchange, San Francisco


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

More pictures of Financial District . 






































Pic by me


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Pic by me


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Financial District at night




























Picture by me


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

San Francisco looking great in the sunshine.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from San Francisco :cheers:


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you all you guys.


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

View Golden Gate Park on the top of Grand View Park


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Nob Hill










Union Square










City Hall


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

your photos tempt me to visit this city again.
anyways, a quick question.... is there a bus going up the Twin Peak?


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

DWest said:


> your photos tempt me to visit this city again.
> anyways, a quick question.... is there a bus going up the Twin Peak?


Thank you DWest. Yes, there is a bus going up on the top of the Twin Peak or around Twin Peak where you can walk little bit to the Twin Peak .


----------



## Soul_13 (May 10, 2005)

Amazing place


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

From Liberty Hill










North Beach










Broadway


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Bay Bridge at night










Pic by me


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates - I particularly like the image taken from Liberty Hill.

I heard that a new bay bridge was going to be built?


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you. Yes, the new Bay Bridge will be completed next Summer. I took some of their pictures and will post later.


----------



## Blingchampion (Nov 27, 2011)

San Francisco seems very special, and different from other cities in California.


----------

